# The best 4 x 4 x far, Awesome



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome wheels

******** seem to have the best toys? Ok, maybe they're just Canadian, from the sound of those taping this video. "Chainlink" may be the next step in off-road (or all-road) tech. Its hydraulic Chain-drive 4×4 can maneuver about 7 feet up or down on each tire. It is powered by a fuel injected Ford 5.0 V8 out of a '93 Cobra Mustang, with C4 transmission and t-case out of an early Ford Bronco. The chain drive operates with 9â€³ gears and ARB air locker mounted in the center body underneath passengers, running chain gears on the ends where the swing arms pivot. "Swing arms are hydraulically controlled individually or together, and there is coil spring and shock suspension as well. large chains running inside the swing arms turn hummer gear reduction (2:1) hubs at each wheel. tires are 39.5â€³. The steering is linked through the swing arms as well and the steering box is mounted in front of the axle below the driver. body construction is steel tubing (mostly DOM) and the total weight is 5900 LB."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And if two wheels float your doodah


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure if anyone else caught this program, but the Chainlink 4 x 4 was the feature vehicle in "Mad Scientists" (Ultimate Rock Crawler) on Nat Geo 06/02/12, series one episode one.

To be repeated 13/02/12 the presenter is typical American IE boring, but the Chainlink 4 x 4 is incredible.


----------

